# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Προκόπιος Μ [Prokopios M]

## dk

Προκοπιος Μ.

SPA50965.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 2 πρώτες μερικές φωτο απο τις δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος. στις 3 επόμενες το τί μπορεί να περάσει απο την δίαυλο.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 02-02-2008 01.jpgΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 02-02-2008 02.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΕΓ/ΟΓ* Προκοπιος Μ*...Σαλαμινα 31-12-2009.

DSCN0976.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Ούτε εγώ ξέρω LEO. Δεν είναι απο τα μέρη μου


Αυτή όμως Παντελή, δε γίνεται!!! Κάτι θα σου λέει :Very Happy: :wink:!!! Για τους παντοφλάδες λοιπόν μια φρέσκια!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91228

----------


## pantelis2009

Φυσικά και μου λέει Φανούλα. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 28/06/2003 και ήμουν επάνω στο πλοίο. Κ[αποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω και το video καθέλκυσης. Τώρα μια φωτο απο τις 17/11/2007 όταν έβγαινε για 2ετία. Χαρισμένη σε σένα Φανούλα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91234

----------


## φανούλα

> Φυσικά και μου λέει Φανούλα. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 28/06/2003 και ήμουν επάνω στο πλοίο. Κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω και το video καθέλκυσης. Τώρα μια φωτο απο τις 17/11/2007 όταν έβγαινε για 2ετία. Χαρισμένη σε σένα Φανούλα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91234


Ήμουν σίγουρη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! ¶μα ξαναρθώ στα μέρη σου, θα σου απαντήσω πάλι...γιατί αυτές τις μέρες τρέχουμε και με το ζόρι έβγαλα 2 φώτο, ενώ έχω γυρίσει όλη την Αθήνα και τον Πειραιά!!!! Αυτά είναι όμως τα ωραία και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το Προκόπιος Μ στη γιορτή του σημαιοστολισμένο, σε ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο. Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, T.S.S. APOLLON, Tasos@@@ & όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. :Razz:  

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 03 08-07-2010.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 01 08-07-2010.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 02 08-07-2010.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 04 08-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θα σας επαναφέρω στην τάξη και στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα των θηρίων αμφίπλορων, Παντελή για σένα.... προεόρτια για την Γιορτή σου που έρχεται  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Προκόπιος Μ
DSCN0652prom.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Προκόπιος Μ όταν κατασκευαζόταν (sorry για τις φωτο, είναι απο φίλμ του 2002-2003) και εν πλώ. Και το ρεπορτάζ όπως το είχα στείλει τότε στο περιοδικό Ε και δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος 128 τον 12/2003. :Wink:  :Razz: 
*Ε/Γ  -  Ο/Γ  «ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ»* *ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ ΑΜΦΙΠΛΩΡΟ ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ* Όταν υπουργός ναυτιλίας ήταν ο κ. Σουμάκης είχε πει στους πλοιοκτήτες της γραμμής Σαλαμίνα – Πέραμα ότι πρέπει να εκσυγχρονίσουν τα ferry boat της γραμμής γιατί τα περισσότερα έχουν φάει τα ψωμιά τους, εκείνοι δεν έχασαν χρόνο. 
Μέσα σε λιγότερο από 5 χρόνια με την επίβλεψη – επιμέλεια του ναυπηγού κ. Πετιχάκη και με κατασκευαστές τους κυρίους Αποστόλη Μιχαήλ και Φράτη Βασίλειο σε συνεργασία με το ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη κατασκεύασαν τα 6 από τα 8 αμφίπλωρα που ήδη κυκλοφορούν. Αυτός ο νέος τύπος Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ έφερε τα πάνω – κάτω στη γραμμή εκμηδενίζοντας την απόσταση. Φορτώνουν πολύ γρηγορότερα, χωρίς να ταλαιπωρούν επιβάτες και οχήματα, παίρνουν πολύ περισσότερα Ι.Χ και είναι πολυτελέστατα. 
Τα πληρώματα αποτελούμενα μόνο από ντόπιους, είναι ευγενέστατα και κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ώστε να τα διατηρήσουν καθαρά. Πρέπει όμως και οι επιβάτες να προσέχουν και να μην πετάνε οτιδήποτε – οπουδήποτε και να μην γράφουν στα W.C. 
Το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «Προκόπιος Μ» με Ν.Π 10942 ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στης 10/8/2002 και τον αγιασμό της καθέλκυσης τέλεσε ο πατήρ Στυλιανός Χουλάκης στης 28/6/2003. (φωτο 1 λίγο πριν γίνει η καθέλκυση). Τα εγκαίνια έγιναν στης 18/9/2003 παρουσία του Δημάρχου κ. Βαγγέλη Αγαπίου, πλοιοκτητών και πλήθος κόσμου. Τον αγιασμό τέλεσε ο σεβασμιότατος Μητροπολίτης Λάρισας και Τιρνάβου κ. Ιγνάτιος Λάππας, ο οποίος κατάγεται από την Σαλαμίνα. Κατά την ώρα των εγκαινίων το ferry boat ξεκίνησε και έκανε μία βόλτα όλους τους καλεσμένους. Ήταν κάτι το πρωτότυπο και πολύ ωραίο. 
Το «Προκόπιος Μ» έχει μήκος 86 μέτρα, πλάτος 17 μέτρα και χωράει 125 Ι.Χ. Έχει 4 κύριες μηχανές DAEWOO ισχύος 465 ίππων η κάθε μία, τα ελικοπηδάλια είναι Γερμανικά της SCHOTTEL και οι ηλεκτρογεννήτριες είναι της DAEWOO, επίσης διαθέτει G.P.S, βαθύμετρα (εμπρός και πίσω) PLOTTER & RADAR. 
Μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο πολυτελές σαλόνι η κυριαρχία του λευκού μετριάζεται από το εντυπωσιακό μπλε ηλεκτρίκ των άνετων καθισμάτων. (φωτο 2 από το «Προκόπιος Μ» που ήδη κάνει δρομολόγια». 
Το πλήρωμα του αποτελείται από τους: Κατροζανάκης Μανώλης (πλοίαρχος), Μαγιάτης Προκόπης (Α΄ μηχανικός), Ζέκιος Ιωάννης (ναύτης), Πούτος Βαγγέλης (ναύτης), Μιμήνος Νίκος (βοηθός μηχανής) και Χατζηγιάννης Βαγγέλης (ναυτόπαις). Τους ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια. 
Ο προκάτοχος F/B «Σαλαμινομάχος» κατασκευής 1966 στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα, τέθηκε σε απόσυρση. 
Παράλληλα έχει ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή άλλων 4 αμφίπλωρων Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ τα «ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ», «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» και «ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ» που κατασκευάζονται στη Σαλαμίνα, ενώ το «ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ II» στο Πέραμα. 
Ο διευθυντής της κοινοπραξία κ. Λουκάς Νίκος τόνισε ότι η κοινοπραξία καταβάλλει προσπάθεια να ανανεώσει τα πλοία της, για να εξυπηρετούν τις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες του νησιού. Μοναδικός μας στόχος είναι να εξυπηρετήσουμε το επιβατικό κοινό μας. 
Εν τω μεταξύ το «ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV» ετοιμάζεται να αφήσει τα ήσυχα νερά της Σαλαμίνας και από 1/11/2003 θα κάνει δρομολόγιο στο Ρίο – Αντίρριο μαζί με το αδελφό σκάφος της ίδιας εταιρίας «ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ III». 
Το πλήρωμα του «ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV» θα το αποτελούν οι: Βάλβης ¶κης (πλοίαρχος), Σαμπάνης Κων/νος (Α΄ μηχανικός), Δουμένης Γιώργος (ναύτης), Ανδριανός Αθανάσιος (ναύτης), Χριστιανάκης Χρήστος (βοηθός μηχανής) και Βιλιώτης Παναγιώτης (ναυτόπαις). 
Τους ευχόμαστε καλά και ήσυχα ταξίδια. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, CORFU, Appia_1978, John85, takiskofinas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 015.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 0868.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 0871.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 01 30-07-2010.jpg

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 02 30-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ καλο! Ευχαριστουμε  τον φιλο pantelis 2009

----------


## Leo

Στις 6.1.2006 στο Πέραμα

PICT0129prokm060106.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Leo. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Προκόπιος Μ πηγαίνοντας full speed για Πέραμα. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 61 12-09-2011.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ στα Ναυπηγεια του Παναγιωτάκη.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 21-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συντήρηση προχωρά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 74 23-05-2013.jpgΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 75 23-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πλοίο γιορτάζει και θα είναι σημαιοστολισμένο. Ας το δούμε το Μάρτιο/2006 με τον πρώτο του καπετάνιο τον Μανώλη Κατροζανάκη και το γιό μου δίπλα του να ευχαριστιέτε άλλο ένα mini ταξιδάκι. Χρόνια πολλά και καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 051.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2015 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΩΝ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ*

ΤΗΝ 00:01 ΤΗΣ 01/01/2015 ΚΑΤΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΩΝ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ "ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ".
ΕΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ "ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ." Ν.Π. 10942 ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΣ. 
Η ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΥΠΟΔΕΧΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΩ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ, κ. ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ Παναγιώτη, ΤΟΝ ΘΥΡΕΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
ΠΗΓΗ
Εδώ το πάντα περιποιημένο Προκόπιος *Μ* του Κου *Μ*αγιάτη πηγαίνοντας για Παλούκια. Καλή Χρονιά σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 91 14-10-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έπεσε το Θεοτόκος, τη θέση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη πήρε το Προκόπιος Μ για τη συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ_ σε σημερινές φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Δίπλα του το ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ.

IMG_0188.jpg__IMG_0195.jpg__IMG_0145.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/05/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει .....αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σημαιοστολισμένο, πάντως δουλεύει και θα το δω. 
Εδώ πριν 4 χρόνια κάνοντας ανάποδα στη δίαυλο, λόγο διέλευσης-πρωτεραιώτητας  άλλου πλοίου.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ 62 12-09-2011.jpg

----------


## christoscorfu

Έδω το Προκόπιος φωτογραφημένο (που αλλού) στο δρομολόγιο του απο Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα και τούμπαλιν
στις 30/12/2015

----------


## christoscorfu

και η συνέχεια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς δύο χρόνια μετά, σήμερα το Προκόπιος Μ βγήκε σ΄το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. 

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ-Μ-97-16-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Προκόπιος Μ τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και καθελκύστηκε πριν λίγο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Προκόπιος Μ μαζί με το Φανερωμένη, το Τελαμών και το Ρένα Σ ΙΙ στις 02-12-2017 στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη. 

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ-Μ-99-02-12-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Που καταντήσαμε να δένουν τα ferru στην Κούλουρη. :Concern:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Σκάτζα βάρδια". Το πλοίο έφυγε από το λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη και επιστρέφει αυτήν την ώρα στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας για να ξεκινήσει και πάλι δρομολόγια μετά την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε πριν λίγο από την Κούλουρη και έρχεται Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ προχθές έπινα μπιρίτσες στο Hras Bar στο Καματερό και το Προκόπιος Μ που γιόρταζε περνούσε σημαιοστολισμένο, κάνοντας τα δρομολόγια του. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ-Μ-100-08-07-2018.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Σήμερα το απόγευμα το αμφίπλωρο είχε ένα ατύχημα κατά την αναχώρηση του από το Πέραμα όταν,κατά το ανέβασμα του καταπέλτη έσπασε το ένα από τα δύο συρματόσχοινα με αποτέλεσμα να κρεμάσει προς στην θάλασσα.Οι κάδενες που υπάρχουν στον καταπέλτη τον συγκράτησαν για να μην βουτήξει τελείως προς την θάλασσα.Το αμφίπλωρο ήρθε μερικά μέτρα μπροστά,έκανε ένα γρήγορο προσανάποδα και έδεσε από την άλλη μεριά ώστε να αποβιβάσει επιβάτες και οχήματα και να μεταβούν με το αμέσως επόμενο αμφίπλωρο που ήταν το Απόστολος Μ. και να συνεχίσουν τον προορισμό τους.Το Προκόπιος έδεσε πιο αριστερά στην προβλήτα ώστε να αλλάξει συρματόσχοινο και να συνεχίσει την βάρδια του.

----------


## pantelis2009

*NΕΚΡΟΣ 40ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ*Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Γ' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Σαλαμίνας του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, ότι ο 40χρονος ναυτικός, ειδικότητας Α' Μηχανικού του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ” Ν.Π. 10942,  είχε απωλέσει της αισθήσεις του, κατά την εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του πλοίου από Πέραμα για Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας,
Με τον κατάπλου στον λιμένα Σαλαμίνας, ο ανωτέρω παρελήφθη από ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ και διεκομίσθη στο Κέντρο Υγείας Σαλαμίνας, όπου διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατος του.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, παραγγέλθηκε διενέργεια νεκροψίας-νεκροτομής. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Σειρά για την συντήρηση του όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου έχει το Προκόπιος Μ που θα βγει για την 2ετία του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη την Πέμπτη 02/05/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Προκόπιος Μ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του, πριν ακόμη τακαριστεί και αρχίσουν οι εργασίες του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ-Μ-102-03-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Προκόπιος Μ* τελειώνει με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και αύριο θα καθελκυστεί. Στη θέση του την Δευτέρα θα βγει το Δημήτριος Π. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ-Μ-105-07-05-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Προκόπιος Μ έπεσε σήμερα το πρωί και η φώτο είναι την ώρα που έχει φύγει από τα βάζα.

ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ.Μ-11-5-2019-.JPG 

11-5-2019.

----------

